# My little piece of heaven



## greengoblin (Jul 16, 2007)

Just thought i would share a couple of pics of what i consider my little piece of heaven...and my darn dog...have land on both sides of the river


----------



## Tree Slayer (Jul 16, 2007)

Thats some nice looking water do you have a house or cabin there?


----------



## greengoblin (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah, have a house out there. However, usually when I stay out there I camp out (tent) anyway. Just something about being outside.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jul 17, 2007)

That's a huge turtle.

What part of Iowa is that? I have good friends in Jefferson (Greene County) near the Raccoon River.

.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Jul 17, 2007)

NICE!!!



How many acres?


..


----------



## weatherby guy (Jul 17, 2007)

I can only imagine how good the whitetail hunting has to be there. iowa is king for the big ones.


----------



## greengoblin (Jul 18, 2007)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> That's a huge turtle.
> 
> What part of Iowa is that? I have good friends in Jefferson (Greene County) near the Raccoon River.
> 
> ...





RaisedByWolves said:


> NICE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



About 180 acres, 80 tillable. The rest is woodland and pasture. Eventually, someday, we would like to turn it all back to nature though.



weatherby guy said:


> I can only imagine how good the whitetail hunting has to be there. iowa is king for the big ones.



Yeah, its not too bad. We dont hunt but usually have a group of 15 or so come for whitetail season. They all usually get one a piece. One side of the property is surrounded by a large county park that is mostly woodland too. I would say the park is around 1000 acres at minimum. The park was the first to be reintroduced with turkeys a few years ago so the turkey hunting is pretty good too. Around nightfall I can usually go and see either a herd of deer or about 30 turkey in the fields. The downfall is that the Turkey are ruining the pheasant hunting as they find the nest and crack the eggs. Coyotes are pretty abundant too.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jul 18, 2007)

The turtle is behind the dog.

 

.


----------



## greengoblin (Jul 18, 2007)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> The turtle is behind the dog.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Alright, I admit, I looked at the picture of the river for a good 10 minutes looking for a turtle. Now I am just upset, but laughing my butt off at my own stupidity. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mad Professor (Jul 18, 2007)

Don't give up on farming. You have wonderful bottom land, land like that is the best. Maybe keep it in organic tillage for a small fee or for local farmer trying to make ends meet? Put some stuff in that is low maintainece like blueberrys for yourself, nothing like free berrys the whole year!!!

Remember the old saying, buy land, they are not making anymore......

P.S. saw the tip of a fishing pole, bass, smallies, cats? or coldwatrer with trout?

P.P.S. Leave it for a legacy to your grandchildren, they will thank and bless you ( no matter what their parents think)


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 19, 2007)

Very nice Green!!! I would love to have that. 

We are going to start thining our coyotes this year, they seem to be eating all the fawns....I'm building a sweet AR, look for pics soon.


----------

